
Blink an LED with JavaScript – Spark Blog - spalmrich
http://blog.spark.io/2014/09/29/blink-an-led-with-javascript/
======
jermo
Am I the only one around here who thinks that Spark is a bit of an overloaded
term in tech nowadays. There's:

    
    
      - Apache Spark project
      - Spark web framework www.sparkjava.com
      - SparkFun data.sparkfun.com
      - Spark.io 
    

Tbh, I'm getting confused sometimes.

~~~
middleca
It's nuts, I think I hear about a new Spark company, product, or service every
few days. Where's the company name version of this?
[http://jezebel.com/imagine-typing-it-a-couple-hundred-
times-...](http://jezebel.com/imagine-typing-it-a-couple-hundred-
times-1451534249)

